# spoiler question



## maxman08 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey everyone im new to the forums first time ever posting here. Just got a 2008 nissan maxima se fully loaded, black on black, last week.. My question is i cant not find where the hell they sell the rear window spoiler for our cars.. Ive seen a picture of a new black maxima with one on here and it looks so dam nice. I would like to know where to find this.. And last if you guys no any good websites that sell acsserioies for our cars that would be nice to know like the chrome door handles.. Thankyou very much.


----------



## maxman08 (Oct 29, 2007)

Can anyone please tell me where i can find the rear window spoiler please.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

A pic of the spoiler would help us help you find one.


----------



## maxman08 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hes a member on this forum he also has a black nissan.. Dammit i which i knew the thread


----------

